# Meet Chocolate chip, Nigerian or Pygmy?



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I got a new girl today. I named her Chocolate Chip aka chippy. She is supposed to be a yr old and a Nigerian dwarf. She is identical colored as her mom. Her mom has new babies and has a really nice sized bag. So hopefully she inherited her mom's bag.

Chippy is also supposed to be bred. She does have some puffy pockets in the udder department. I worry because she is young. They had what I believe was a pygmy as it was Carmel colored buck but they also have a boar buck and she was able to get into both pens. Her mom's new babies were from the boar. They swore only the lil guy had bred her.

Do you think she is full Nigerian? Nigerian /pygmy cross? She is pretty small. The buck pictured is a 6 month old Nigerian pygmy cross. He really likes her and wants to breed her. Lol I just got him last week.

I'm keeping them away from my two pygmy does as I suspect they have or have had chlamydia and I'm trying to sale them to start a new herd without abortion problems.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Doesn't look full Nigerian to me.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She does look Nigerian to me. The dairy build, the coloring, and the face say "Nigerian". She's a beauty! I hope you enjoy her!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Here is her pouch. I really hope she is pregnant as I have had bad luck the past couple years.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Those stripes on her face and the mark on her chest make me think she's got some pygmy. She does have more of a dairy shape, though, so I'd guess she's got some Nigerian dwarf too. Hard to tell from the pictures, but she looks pretty tall!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

ShireRidgeFarm said:


> Those stripes on her face and the mark on her chest make me think she's got some pygmy. She does have more of a dairy shape, though, so I'd guess she's got some Nigerian dwarf too. Hard to tell from the pictures, but she looks pretty tall!


She actually isn't tall at all. She is shorter than my full pygmy does. But then again she is only a yr old. That other goat is only 6 months old or so and she is not even double his size.


----------

